# About to incubate.



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I am about to start incubating my own eggs.

Havent done it before, and have red loads of books, looked on the internet etc.

Have a automatic incubator but one thing worries me a little already. I have had my first rehearsal with eggs in there and I was abit surprised how slow the incubator turns the egg. The motor in it turns very slowly ninety degrees permanently back and forward but it takes about three hours to move from side to side. I always saw on the internet and you tube that egg turning is quite swift and noticeable. I actually thought mine wasnt working at first. Any advice on this. The manufacturers say its supposed to be like that but it just surprised me.

Any other information or advice is welcome. I am going to do six eggs and see how it goes. I know the turning, heat and humidity is paramount. 

EC x


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know a lot about those. But, when I first did it, I read the little book that comes with it. It might help hope everything turns out right


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That sounds right to me as normally you would turn eggs 3x a day anyway. Good luck with your eggs. It's so much fun and exciting!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds right to me, every 3 hours is fine.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Please report to get quote removed. How horrid ae they!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

englishchick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to start incubating my own eggs.
> 
> ...


Yeh it does move slow, don't worry. Great to see someone else from England! However silly the question just ask its great to swap advice, I've been keeping chickens for 5 years and am still learning....and once you incubate! Oh boy! It becomes an addiction!!! Good luck with your hatch!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, deleted some of your responses to sicko only because posts quoted what spammer had posted. Didn't want sicko's posts to be readable so the thread is cleaned up again.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok thanks 7chicks ur a life saver


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Hiya,

Didnt see the sicko comment. Somebody moved very quickly there.

English though in Ireland(but always Englsih at heart!)

I have another question. Once the chicks have hatched and they stay in the incubator to dry off for about 24 hours. Does the temp stay at 37.5 and the humidity between 55 - 60% for the duration of the 24 hours until they are transferred to the brooder. Wouldnt want to cook them while they are drying off!!

EC x


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

The temp stays same humidity will vary..as they are born it can shoot up high with the extra body heat and damp feathers but it will even itself out. I've 3 hatched so far today! Can't wait for more!


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

I have another question now I am testing.

I am having problems getting my incubator to reach the higher capacity of humidity at between 60-65%

The highest i can get is 58%. I have two trays to add water to but have to slightly open the unit to get the water in which doesnt help the humidity. The trays are so full of water i cant add anymore. i also added a small soaked sponge but i am still struggling.

Any advice please. I would hate to think I could get to the very end and all my chicks die because of this issue.

EC X


----------

